# I need some advice, y'all...



## ClaytonDelaney (Jul 26, 2013)

Greetings-

I need some advice, folks. I need to make my upstairs front room sound as good as my basement media room. Here's the deal...

Down below, I have my PC and audio gear. Sounds great, all good equipment. My PC holds the music. It's all in digital lossless FLAC. I have -many- albums, use foobar2000 to play them, a good DAC to interface with my amp, and Cerwin-Vega D-9's to tickle my earbones. The set I have now for upstairs is a good homebuilt copy of the CV's with CV drivers. It's all only stereo, but sounds -real- nice to the 'ol lady and I.

The thing is, I wanna play all this upstairs, without having to physically go downstairs to set things up. I've got speaker lines run upstairs, barely a 25 foot run so negligible losses. I can leave the amp set at a fair level, and use foobar to fine-control the volume.

Ideally I could display the screen of the basement PC on my laptop upstairs. I think. I have no idea how to do that, if it's even possible. I'm a guitarist, not a compooter tech by any measure. I don't really want to setup a whole new system upstairs when what's right below it is all I should need. Can it be done? I also wonder if there's some other solution that I've overlooked? At this point I know just enough to know how much I don't know, and I hope this is the proper place to post a request for advice.

I'm listenin'...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Computers/HTPC/Media Servers.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Look into a wireless DLNA setup. Since you use FLAC and a PC assuming the PC is hooked up to a network the PC can act as a server to share the FLAC files with a DLNA capable device such as one of the Western Digital boxes or even a mid-level Blu-ray player that supports FLAC. I actually use this setup at 3 locations in my house.


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

If I understand correctly, since you have speaker wires running upstairs, you don't need to do DLNA or set up any media appliances.

Sounds like you just need remote control of your downstairs computer. Check out TeamViewer. It's free for non commercial use. With it you can remote to your basement PC from your laptop. Or if you have an iOS or Android device you can use it to remote instead.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

DaPhault said:


> If I understand correctly, since you have speaker wires running upstairs, you don't need to do DLNA or set up any media appliances.
> 
> Sounds like you just need remote control of your downstairs computer. Check out TeamViewer. It's free for non commercial use. With it you can remote to your basement PC from your laptop. Or if you have an iOS or Android device you can use it to remote instead.


Good advice with TeamViewer as it will allow you to have direct control of your basement PC and you would be seeing it just as if you were downstairs. You would still need a way to remote switch from speakers downstairs to the speakers upstairs via remote unless you don't mind running all your speakers continuously. Someone else might have some ideas for this and chime in.


----------

